# étant donné que



## mariaeugenia

¿Qué significa la expresión _étant donné que..._?

Ahí va la frase completa: "Ils ont dû emprunter une certaine somme à leur famille, _étant donné qu_' ils n'ont pas encore réussi à vendre leur maison actuelle."

Gracias!!!


----------



## Marlluna

Dado que, ya que...


----------



## yserien

Y también *visto que,teniendo en cuenta que...*(No faltan las expresiones)


----------



## mariaeugenia

Claro!!! qué tonta!!!
¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!
Saludos


----------



## Santys

Hola a todos/as:
Estoy traduciendo un cuento de Roussel, _Locus Solus_, y se me ha planteado la siguiente duda: ¿Cómo puedo traducir étant données en el siguiente fragmento?
_Catherine montra la lettre à son mai, qui bien que cultivateur aisé ne pouvait rester indifférent à une grosse somme d’argent étant données les lourdes charges que lui imposait sa nombreuse famille_.
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## pacobabel

habida cuenta de las gravosas cargas...

étant donné es casi siempre habida cuenta o teniendo en cuenta.
Saludos y ánimo!
p.


----------



## Yolita

Santys said:


> Hola a todos/as:
> 
> _... étant données les lourdes charges que lui imposait sa nombreuse famille
> _considerando las pesadas cargas/respondabilidades? que le imponía


----------



## Santys

Muchas gracias a los dos, la verdad es que _andaba un poco pez_ con esta frasecita.
Un saludo y gracias por los ánimos,
Santy.


----------



## txals

Que tal esta otra?

... dadas las cargas pesadas ...


----------



## Camillou

Bonjour. Comment traduit-on l'expression "étant donné" pour quelque chose que l'on décrit sur une image:

"(Etant donné) el estado de la mujer, es posible que el hombre la invite a tomar una servazar"

En passant "el estado" c'est pour signifier l'expression de son visage, je ne sais pas si "son état" convient, je ne veux pas que ma phrase soit trop lourde.

Merci


----------



## ed-hipo

en espagnol on peut passer par le participe passé de _dar_ qui s'accorde en genre et en nombre
étant données les circonstances : dadas las circunstancias
_ attention _: une bière : una cerveza


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

*Por* la expresión de la mujer
*Si tomamos en cuenta* la expresión de la mujer...

No me parece que la palabra *estado* sea la adecuada en este contexto.


----------



## tichititita

dado (étant donné) el aspecto (no "el estado") de la mujer, es posible que el hombre la invitase a tomar una cerveza


----------



## ed-hipo

> que el hombre la *invitase* a tomar una cerveza


Pourquoi passes-tu au subjonctif imparfait ?


----------



## tichititita

c `est correct le présent, j`ai mis le subjonctif par erreur,je le regrette, mais on peut dire aussi "invitase" si on parle de quelque chose qu`on pense que a pu passé.


----------



## tichititita

passer (no passé)  j  m`ai confondu


----------



## Voyoux

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
bonjour,

nous demandons un règlement comptant étant donné qu'il s'agit d'une première commande

"pedimos un pago al contado dado que es un primer pedido"

j'ai un doute sur le dado que...

quelqu'un peut il valider la phrase??

merci


----------



## Sonita2009

Bonjour,

Ta phrase est très correcte. Cependant tu peux aussi dire:
"solicitamos un pago al contado, tratandose de su primer pedido"
ou bien
"Al tratarse de un primer pedido, solicitamos un pago al contado".

J'espère avoir pu t'aider.

hasta luego!


----------



## Voyoux

tu m'as bien aidé oui!

merci beaucoup


----------

